
20 Questions: A Strategy Guide (2010) - wilsonrocks
https://zephauerbach.com/2010/12/28/20-questions-a-strategy-guide/
======
fermienrico
I am having a hard time understanding this article.

~~~
scottlocklin
You're trying to encode all objects in the universe into 20 bits. It's fun,
and oddly doable. Try it and see: [http://www.20q.net/](http://www.20q.net/)

~~~
zellyn
That site is terrible. I chose “the squeaking sound chalk sometimes makes” and
picked “Concept” as the first thing. It asked me 20 questions that only apply
to physical objects, like “Is it larger than a microwave oven.”

